# Should I grease the auger shaft on a Brand New Honda HSS928TC (Never Used)



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi, 

After a week of researches and lurking on the web. I decided (with your help) that the most suitable Snowblower for me was a Honda HSS928TC.

*This unit below*









I found out a lot of good info on blowers (I think I just created a new passion on my side).

I found out this guide about Honda Auger shaft greasing method: *CLICK HERE FOR THE GUIDE*

*Also a video about an auger seizing onto the shaft*





*Here is the same user explaining the how to repair a seized auger onto the shaft* Also check part 2/3 and part 3/3 of the same user.






*NOW MY QUESTIONS?!?!?!*


Does Honda factory grease the auger on its shaft or do I have to do it myself?

When do I have to do that?

________________________________________

_________________________________

___________________________

____________________


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

There has been a lot of post lately on greasing the augers.....taking the augers out to grease them is not my idea of a nice day. I'm going to take my augers out this spring, while they are out I'm going to drill & tap for a jerk fitting. Why the machines don't come with this is unreal....


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

RoyP said:


> There has been a lot of post lately on greasing the augers.....taking the augers out to grease them is not my idea of a nice day. I'm going to take my augers out this spring, while they are out I'm going to drill & tap for a jerk fitting. Why the machines don't come with this is unreal....


Ok so there is no grease right out of the box on the shaft?

No grease zerk?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Ok so there is no grease right out of the box on the shaft?


This I don't know.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Hi,
> 
> After a week of researches and lurking on the web. I decided (with your help) that the most suitable Snowblower for me was a Honda HSS928TC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Your looking to work on it already!

I don't know KaRLiToS, my Craftsman has to be at least 14 years old now by all my estimates. I never greased mine yet. Matter of fact I have auger bearings that are greased for life whatever life is to Craftsman.
I have only one grease fitting that is on my friction wheel, just one on the whole thing.

They don't put zerks on because they want it to break, when most machines break today the normal duhhhh consumers just throws it away and buys another one.

The same reason that they don't add impeller kits, they want you to get pissed off and buy another machine.

KaRLiToS, did you get to use that bad boy yet?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Hi,
> 
> After a week of researches and lurking on the web. I decided (with your help) that the most suitable Snowblower for me was a Honda HSS928TC.
> 
> ...


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

You could run this season without any problems. It only takes minutes to pull apart the augers in the spring. The biggest thing to remember is right and left sides. Enjoy your toy !


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

RoyP said:


> KaRLiToS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Your looking to work on it already!
> 
> I don't know KaRLiToS, my Craftsman has to be at least 14 years old now by all my estimates. I never greased mine yet. Matter of fact I have auger bearings that are greased for life whatever life is to Craftsman.
> I have only one grease fitting that is on my friction wheel, just one on the whole thing.
> ...


Unfortunately, I am eagerly awaiting for the first snow to come. I need to wax the body of the snowblower and spray silicon everywhere on the machine before the first snow.

Tomorrow, it's gonna be 8'C outside so I'll take advantage of that temperature to make the final maintenance before the machine sees it's first snow.

I'm the kind of consumer that do everything by myself.




RoyP said:


> Does this machine have power steering, what are those small triggers under the handles. ??


No power steering. The trigger you see under the handle (kind of a brake handle on a motor bike) is to adjust the height of the housing. 

I have hard time explaining it, will try to make a video of a demonstration.

Check this pic below, you can see how I set it to high. I can easily balance the snowblower on the front or remain it sit like that on the back.

I decided to choose this model in order to keep the housing up when I'll pass over my grass so I don't damage it.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Unfortunately, I am eagerly awaiting for the first snow to come. I need to wax the body of the snowblower and spray silicon everywhere on the machine before the first snow.
> 
> Tomorrow, it's gonna be 8'C outside so I'll take advantage of that temperature to make the final maintenance before the machine sees it's first snow.
> 
> ...


----------



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

*Ask the expert*

I think that if there is any question about the ‘How to’ process on greasing augers we would have to differ to Normex as he has refined this activity down to a science.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Greasing augers*

I've taken my machines apart to grease them but there are options.
One is to weld in bungs and fit grease zerks to them so you can grease them.
If you don't want to weld, I've had an idea that I have yet to try but should work. Take a split collar that is slightly larger than the diameter of the auger shaft. In one half, drill a hole and thread a hole for a zerk. Line it with something to help seal it to the shaft. To use, pull the pins and rotate the augers about 1/4 turn, clamp it onto the auger over the hole for the shear pin and start greasing. With luck, it will force the grease between the shaft and the auger. Once done, turn the augers a few times and maybe hit it again with grease and turn them again.
Once done, put the shearpins back and you're ready to go.


----------



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

Having a bit of a heatwave here today so I thought I would wax up the machine in preparation for any snow we may see. As I was waxing the auger area I was surprised to see the each auger was equipped with 2 zerks for greasing. My old MTD machine did not have these and it made greasing them a chore. Well Ariens scores points for the zerks on the augers but loses a few for the crummy light design..... can’t win them all. At least the lighting problem I can upgrade easily enough.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> I've had an idea that I have yet to try but should work. Take a split collar that is slightly larger than the diameter of the auger shaft. In one half, drill a hole and thread a hole for a zerk. Line it with something to help seal it to the shaft. To use, pull the pins and rotate the augers about 1/4 turn, clamp it onto the auger over the hole for the shear pin and start greasing. With luck, it will force the grease between the shaft and the auger. Once done, turn the augers a few times and maybe hit it again with grease and turn them again.
> Once done, put the shearpins back and you're ready to go.


 Very funny Hall but you know I always try going for long term.

Very good idea HCBPN for short auger shafts otherwise one can drill halfway like I did provided of course the shaft is running full length.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

if you feel the need to grease them. by all means do it.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I decided to do it at the end of the winter. I'm already OCD enough, I just waxed the whole machine. All the metal parts, and I sprayed some silicone lubricant literally on everything except the handles and the gas cap.

Keep in mind that the snowblower hasn't seen any snow yet, lol.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

It takes less than 1/2 hour to remove the augers and grease them if you're bored.
Technically grease is used where 2 surfaces will rub against each other to reduce or eliminate wear.
The augers do not rub or rotate against the shaft since they are held stationary in relation to the shaft by the shear pins.
Therefore Nickel anti-seize compound is more suitable for the task at hand.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Thump_rrr said:


> It takes less than 1/2 hour to remove the augers and grease them if you're bored.
> Technically grease is used where 2 surfaces will rub against each other to reduce or eliminate wear.
> The augers do not rub or rotate against the shaft since they are held stationary in relation to the shaft by the shear pins.
> Therefore Nickel anti-seize compound is more suitable for the task at hand.


Thank you for that information, I will put anti-seize instead of grease. I guess anti-seize also acts like a sort of grease?

MotoMaster Nickel Based Anti-Seize | Canadian Tire

*18,99$*


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

KaRLiToS said:


> I decided to do it at the end of the winter. I'm already OCD enough, I just waxed the whole machine. All the metal parts, and I sprayed some silicone lubricant literally on everything except the handles and the gas cap.
> 
> Keep in mind that the snowblower hasn't seen any snow yet, lol.


Now is a good time to do it.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Leonz , you need to instruct OP about the use of Fluid Film.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Now is a good time to do it.


Well, "now" is probably about 6 years too late...


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The new forum layout makes it easy to be directed to an old thread. More than once I've scrolled down a new thread into the "recommended reading" part and almost missed the ancient date of the threads they are recommending.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> Well, "now" is probably about 6 years too late...


Probably, depends on where you live and how you store the snowblower.

I have a 11 year old HS1132 and the auger has not been greased. I check it yearly by taking the shear bolt out, spin it by hand, and listen and check for any binding grinding sound. So far the auger is in good condition and so is the shaft. 

I usually check over my snow equipment at least twice a year. I take care of the small problems before they become big ones. 

Last major work on the snowblower was replace bearings on auger and blower, change all the drive and auger belt. This snowblower is probably going to outlive me.


----------

